# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Keep on The Shadowfell - The Keep level 1

## arcanus

This is a map I have done for use in my pbp campaign. The first level was prepared as one huge map and I will just crop the sections out as I need to use them. However the second level is being mapped room by room which is much easier and less memory intensive. The map was created in Photshop CS with various items added from various sources including Dundjinni, Maptools and anywhere else they were freely available. A few of the lesser items were done by myself. The grunge map I feel adds that little bit extra to it.
It's huge file (3500x3000). Please note that in this map the hidden areas are, well, hidden  :Wink:  I use tokens to represent players etc (via MapTools) as can be seen by the goblin in the middle cell in the top l.h corner of the image.

----------


## NeonKnight

looks good. Good to see another version!

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff.. almost makes me want to play again  :Smile:

----------


## loydb

Nice job!

loyd

----------


## Larb

Wow, that is a lovely rendition of Shadowfell Keep. I'd have loved to use this when I played through the module myself. =)

----------


## GatoLoco

what about the second level?

----------


## smyrin

Nice work.  I am hoping you can answer a couple of PS related questions for me.

1) How do you draw continuous straight lines easily?  I know you can hold down the shift key while using the pencil tool but is there an easy way of connecting lines together even when making 90 degree turns?

2) Can you tell me how/what you used to fill the wall lines?  

Thanks for any help.  I am new to PS and am trying to blaze my way through.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Smyrin: Search the tutorials forum for Duvik's tutorial on making dungeons with Photoshop. You might also look at his tutorial about making a grid, since I think he built on the technique he first developed there.

----------


## Rupedogg1986

Thanks to arcanus on this map, even though its several years back.  My D&D group just learned about MapTool and we're currently part way through Keep on the Shadowfell.  Excited to take a big step forward in the way we play the game!

----------

